# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Mini BMX

## tpoikone

Moi,

poika 10v haluaisi ostaa mini BXM pyörän. Hän on katsellut alla olevaa Wildcatin pyörää, olisko tuosta jollain kokemuksia? Olisko kokemuksia muista mini BMX pyöristä tai onko tietoa liikkeistä pk-seudulla, mitkä myisi mini BMX pyöriä ja missä niitä mahdollisesti pääsisi testaamaan? 

https://www.skatepro.fi/55-41164.htm

Kiitos paljon!

----------


## svheebo

Tuolta haettiin pojalle bmx-fillari jotain vuosia sitten. Hyvä palvelu, laadukkaat pyörät. Kannattaa käydä vilkaisemassa.

https://www.signaturebmx.com/

----------


## tpoikone

> Tuolta haettiin pojalle bmx-fillari jotain vuosia sitten. Hyvä palvelu, laadukkaat pyörät. Kannattaa käydä vilkaisemassa.
> 
> https://www.signaturebmx.com/



Kiitos, olen tuonne yhteydessä! Saako kysyä millaisen pyörän hankitte ja oletteko olleet tyytyväisiä?

----------

